# How Long Should It Take?



## kingtana1 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey guys just a couple newb questions...I just got ATITool and I am trying to use it on my laptop and desktop. I have a 9800 Pro AIW and a 9600 Mobility and I run the detect max settings for CPU and it scanned for about 20 minutes moved up 2 Hz,and the test kep going, but no more Hz moved up after about 10 min, but test kept going. Should it take this long or longer? Do I just let it go or did something fail. Sorry for such newb questions, I tried searching for a guide/tutorial but couldnt find any. Thanks for any suggested.


----------



## Lt_Omega (Nov 25, 2004)

Go to the settings button and choose artifact scanning. The first 3 settings should be 30 seconds,30 seconds and 120%.

 The "While running 'Find Max' increase frequency after:" setting can be around 6-9 seconds ( I think the default 3 seconds can lead to the VPU  not being given a chance to warm up long enough to give an accurate measurement for a safe OC)

By the way watch out for tearing/distortion during the test. This is the first sign of an OC going too high.


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

try to let it run for some time like one hour


----------

